# smoked first trout



## ldrus (May 22, 2010)

here are a few picks of  the rainbow i did today   tasted great did a quick soak in  1 gal water, 1/2c kosher salt,1 c dark brown sugar, 4 cloves garlic  crushed, and 3 bay leaves  soaked for about 1 1/2 -2 hr   rinsed off  and stuffed with  onions and lemon slices  smoked with peach wood chunk  for aprox 2 hr


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 23, 2010)

Looks great!  How'd it taste?  I love smoked trout -- we smoke all the trout we catch each summer.  Yummmmm!


----------



## 5lakes (May 23, 2010)

Very nice!  I've never put anything IN the trout I've smoked. I've always done them as fillets. This I'm going to have to try. Thanx for the post and qview!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2010)

That looks mighty tasty !----------------->>
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






You should have gutted it first, there's a cut worm sliding out---Oh no it's a piece of onion !!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks great,
Bearcarver


----------



## beer-b-q (May 23, 2010)

Looks Delicious... Nice Job...


----------



## tom37 (May 23, 2010)

Looks Great!

I got crappie coming soon, I think I need to search a little and see if anyone has smoked crappie.


----------



## ldrus (May 23, 2010)

Give them to me and ill smoke them and tell ya all about it!


----------



## wuze (Jun 22, 2010)

wow
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











  i will try this tomorrow

looks great

gerald


----------



## jykmoy (Jun 22, 2010)

What temperature did you smoke the trout, and for how long did you smoke them?


----------



## sqwib (Jun 22, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks mighty tasty !----------------->>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I was thinking he caught the damn thing with Lemons and onions... oh well guess I better get the Lemons and onions out of my bait box.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 22, 2010)

Now that one trout on the left looks OK but the one on the left looks like it is way way over done. I mean it looks all dried out and reddish in color. I don't want to tell you how to smoke your fish or anything but I would pull that one


----------

